# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Spirit Deer sculpture

## piedlover79

I am trying a new medium, Apoxy Sculpt.  I have done a few sculptures in a medium called Sculpty that needs to be baked and it always tended to burn or crack when I tried to use it for delicate work.  This new stuff hardens on its own, no bake.  Of course that means you have less time to work with it (about 45 mins to an hour), so I'm doing the work in parts.  

This is a...uh...Spirit Deer?  I don't really know.  I just wanted to do a really long graceful legged creature with deer like qualities.  The stones in the back are quartz points, she'll have some in her head as well.  

I did the sketch in the background to help with the process.  Best to get it on paper first.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-12-2017),bubs327 (01-12-2017),_Fraido_ (01-12-2017),_jmcrook_ (01-11-2017),Nellasaur (01-12-2017),_Reinz_ (01-11-2017),_rlditmars_ (01-11-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-11-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Very nice!  :Smile:

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks!  I love experimenting with new art stuff!

----------


## AlexisFitzy

I love it so far  :Very Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nellasaur

Wicked cool!  I love the shape, it's so flowing and lovely!

----------


## tttaylorrr

is this WIP? i'd love to see where you go with this stuff.  :Good Job:

----------


## piedlover79

Thank guys!  

Yup, still a WIP. 

Here it is now.  Please don't look at the 'head' I was just placing the eyes. 

You can see a video of this sculpt on my Instagram: PhoenixCryNebula

----------


## piedlover79

Started in on the face.  Once it dries I'll add the muzzle, ears, a big mane, and perhaps some antlers.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-12-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-13-2017)

----------


## Meerna

Very interesting, I look forward to seeing more.

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks!

Here is more of the muzzle structure, needs to dry before adding the last face details.  The face is so much harder to do that the rest of the body!  

Added ears, I almost forgot ears!!  Once the ears dry I'll ad more mane over the back of them.

----------


## piedlover79

Sculpting all done!  Next up sanding to a silky smoothness and then paint!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (01-19-2017),_AlexisFitzy_ (01-15-2017),_Alicia_ (01-14-2017),_Ba11er_ (02-03-2017),_jmcrook_ (01-13-2017),maausen (01-18-2017),Nellasaur (01-17-2017),paulrobert (01-18-2017),_rlditmars_ (01-30-2017)

----------


## Fraido

So creepy... I love it!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Creepy is part of what I'm going for here.  Heehee.  I have to work the next few days so I probably can't get the paint job done till Wed.  Sigh.  Hate it when work gets in the way of art.

----------

maausen (01-18-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Up late a little tonight, I don't have the paint, but I did draw out some concept art for my next sculpture!  I've been drawing on a digital pad for so long I forgot how easy and fun real paper can be! ...with the exception of the fact that I can't hit a few buttons to 'increase canvas size'.  Sigh. 

EDIT: the things in his back are crystals.  I may or may not put them there.  I may not just to keep the lines cleaner.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (01-19-2017),_Ba11er_ (02-03-2017),Nellasaur (01-17-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

So I got distracted from my cheetah with the show Rick and Morty (I love this show).  So I started a new sculpture that is *very* ambitious for me.  Wish me luck!  

(I am waiting for good weather to prime my Deer so I can paint it).


....yes, the base is giant tongues.  Heehee 

Concept Art:




Start of Sculpture:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-20-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (01-18-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-18-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Legs!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-20-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

YEEEEESSSSS rick and morty!!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-20-2017)

----------


## ladywhipple02

I'm in love with that drawing of the cheetah creature, and very excited to see it made into 3-D  :Smile:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (01-19-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

> YEEEEESSSSS rick and morty!!!


Rick and Morty forever!!  For 100 years!  Rick and Morty!   Heehee.

- - - Updated - - -




> I'm in love with that drawing of the cheetah creature, and very excited to see it made into 3-D


Thank you!  I'm very pleased with that drawing. 

I had the day off of work so I got to start the Cheetah sculpture as well:

----------


## redshepherd

This is awesome!! I love your style!

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!

----------


## maausen

You are so talented! very impressed.

----------


## piedlover79

> You are so talented! very impressed.


Awe, hugs!  I have a lot of fun with it.  And I'm loving this new medium!

----------


## ladywhipple02

Do you ever sell your work?

I hope that's not offensive - I love to draw myself, mostly with pencils, sometimes with pastels if I'm feeling adventurous. But I only do it for me, and probably wouldn't ever sell anything myself  :Smile:

----------


## Nellasaur

Your sculpting is SO dynamic, dang!  I love it!

----------


## piedlover79

> Do you ever sell your work?


Not offensive.   :Smile:   Yes.  I do sell my art.  Hugs!

- - - Updated - - -




> Your sculpting is SO dynamic, dang!  I love it!


I LOVE motion!  So I try to get as much in as I can!  Thank you!

----------


## AbsoluteApril

They are all looking great! The spirit deer is so pretty and I'm really looking forward to seeing the cheetah as it comes along.
You do such amazing work  :Very Happy:

----------


## piedlover79

Spent soooo much time getting the fabric to wrinkle. 




Rick is really coming together!  I'm proud of this, first time trying a cartoon sculpture.

----------

_Fraido_ (01-29-2017),Nellasaur (01-20-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (01-20-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-20-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

More!  







I real like this top down view

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-30-2017),_Fraido_ (01-29-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-21-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Rick!!!!

I spent the past two hours on Rick's face and I couldn't be happier!   Once it fully dries I'll add the rest of the vomit/drool stain on his  lip.  Heehee.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-30-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-21-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Coming together!



Morty:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-30-2017),_Fraido_ (01-29-2017)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

WOW very impressive, I wish I could have 1/10 of your talent. Love the deer.  :Good Job:

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!  I'm having a lot of fun!

I was able to get primer on the deer today so I should be able to paint it tomorrow!

----------


## piedlover79

It's been a LOT of work but a LOT of fun!  So here is the final sculpt  of my Rick and Morty Sculpture.  Now to just sand it down and paint!  I  think the color is really going to make this pop!  This is in three  parts for ease of painting.  The mouth is coming up out of a portal.  

I'm seriously proud of this!  I did not think it was going to work out as well as it has, Apoxie Sculpt is an amazing medium!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-23-2017),_Fraido_ (01-29-2017),paulrobert (01-23-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-23-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

it turned out AMAZING!!! aaaahhhh can't wait to see it finished! 3D was so tough for me in art school; thinking and planning your work in 3 dimensions is a lot harder than i thought. basically i'm jealous of your talent.  :Wink:

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!!  I have never really loved 3D before I found Apoxie Sculpt.   :Wink:   There are certainly different challenges when planing in 3D.  The people who amaze me are the ones who can carve!  That's 3D with reverse thinking!   

I work tomorrow so paint will have to wait for Wed.  Damn the real world.

----------


## piedlover79

Okay so back to the deer sculpture!  I started in on the color.  this is the third coat of probably 8-12 coats of various dark/light color to add increasing depth.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-25-2017),_Alicia_ (01-25-2017),_Ba11er_ (02-03-2017),_Fraido_ (01-29-2017)

----------


## Kroberts10

Those sculptures are awesome!! I don't know if I like the Rick and Marty or the deer better.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!  The two sculptures are in such vastly different styles it's hard for me to choose a fav as well.  :Smile:   For the amount of work put in though Rick and Morty win...so far about 25 hours worth.  The deer was only about 6 so far.   :Wink:

----------


## piedlover79

Painted up Rick!  I love him.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-30-2017),_Fraido_ (01-29-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-26-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Painted up Rick!  I love him.


he looks absolutely perfect!!! TINY RIIIIICK!

----------

_Ba11er_ (02-03-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

They're pure genius !

----------


## piedlover79

Tiny RIIIIICK!!!!!   Ahahahahaha.

Thanks guys!  I love them.

Here is the cheetah that I finally got back to.  Next up head/neck, a little more chest.  Love the tail.  The hole above the hips was a mistake when the wire came out but I decided I liked it.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-02-2017),_AlexisFitzy_ (01-26-2017),_Fraido_ (01-29-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Figure I might as well turn this into a random art of mine thread.  :Smile:  

Sketch I did today.  This is my old deer character: Ravine.  The right side always grows in  as a spike antler leaving him open to injury during the rut.  He never  wins but he also never gives up.

I may make a full sculpture of him soon.

----------

_Fraido_ (01-29-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-29-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Do you  do requests ??  Like a pet dog taken from a few photos ??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

I tend not to do requests because I tend to fail at them.   :Smile:   However, if you post a few pics and I get inspired that's a different story.  So let's see yer pup!

----------


## Zincubus

> I tend not to do requests because I tend to fail at them.    However, if you post a few pics and I get inspired that's a different story.  So let's see yer pup!


Your deer's body and legs kinda reminded me of our tiny  Italian Greyhound ( think small skinny Whippet ) .

----------


## piedlover79

I love Italian Greyhounds...except for the fact that they are really hard to house break.  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Update on my deer drawing.  Next up Ink!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-02-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Rick and Morty are all done!!  you can see a video of it on my instagram: PhoenixNebula

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-30-2017),_Ba11er_ (02-03-2017),maausen (01-30-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-30-2017),Zincubus (01-30-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

yes yes yes yes!!! i love the flask in his coat! awesome job.
do you go on reddit? they would love this over there! i'd like to post it, but only with your permission and of course giving you credit.  :Smile:

----------


## piedlover79

I'm not on Reddit...i can only do so many sites. heehee.  The flask was an after thought that I was proud of, thanks for noticing. 

If you put me on Reddit please post my Instagram there: PhoenixNebula  

Hugs!

----------


## tttaylorrr

any other sites of yours that you'd like me to post, too?
i'll send you a link to it once i post it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## piedlover79

I'm on DA as well: http://phoenix-cry.deviantart.com/

Hugs!

----------


## Nellasaur

Oh sweet, time to follow you on IG!

----------


## Zincubus

> I love Italian Greyhounds...except for the fact that they are really hard to house break. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Update on my deer drawing.  Next up Ink!


So very true , he's still in training but he's only NINE years old !! 
 :Smile: 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Awe!  Cute pup!  Not sure what is about I. Grey but man they are hard to house break!!

----------


## tttaylorrr

https://www.reddit.com/r/Art/comment...rogression_by/

link posted. 😀 i'm new to the site so idk how much traction it'll get but i loved it and wanted to share!

----------


## Zincubus

> Awe!  Cute pup!  Not sure what is about I. Grey but man they are hard to house break!!


He's an old 'pup' at 9 yrs old but they are supposedly one of the longest living breeds ... averaging 18 yrs but many accounts of 22  apparently !!

Never had a days illness either ..

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you for the Redit share!!!

Italian Grays are great in a lot of ways!  I used to have a proper sided grayhound....great dog!

----------


## piedlover79

Sculpting on the Cheetah done.  Going to faux bronze this.  The face looks like a lioness to me not a cheetah, but it's my first 'hollow eye' sculpture so I'm gonna give myself a break.  Heehee.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-03-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

I see your point but that said it's amazing to even get it looking like one of the cat family at all !!!

----------


## Zincubus

Also the  body shape is so good that your brain says cheetah .... that's before you even give it a paint job  :Smile:

----------


## piedlover79

> Also the  body shape is so good that your brain says cheetah .... that's before you even give it a paint job



Thank you!


Spent a few hours making the face more 'cheetah'.  Will add more brow once the sculpt hardens.

----------


## AbsoluteApril

I think it's the largeness of the mouth and length of the nose that is making it look more lion than cheetah. They have a short face with small nose. Regardless it's amazing and I love the fluid motion you captured in the body and swoop of the tail!
Can't wait to see it finished.

----------


## Zincubus

They look as though they're living creatures which is incredible in itself !!!  How do you sculpt incidentally ??  Cutting away , scrapping or just using fingers like you would with plasticine ??




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

The largness/longness of the face is an issue...I sanded it down as much as I could without ruining the detail.  So now it's a cheetah lion hybrid.  heehee.  That's what I get for not looking at reference enough when sculpting!

Thank you Zinc!  I enjoyed getting some real motion in this one.  The clay I use starts like a sticky putty (it comes in two parts) and over the course of a few hours it slowly hardens until after about six hours it's rock solid like metal.  I use my fingers, paintbrushes, and various tipped metal sculpting tools to work in the detail.  The end product can be carved and sanded to add detail and smooth out mistakes. 

Added the primer base, will paint tomorrow.  I've decided I'm going to due the tear drop on the face (and *maybe* the spots) in bright gold over the faux bronze. Give it an art deco look

----------


## Zincubus

> The largness/longness of the face is an issue...I sanded it down as much as I could without ruining the detail.  So now it's a cheetah lion hybrid.  heehee.  That's what I get for not looking at reference enough when sculpting!
> 
> Thank you Zinc!  I enjoyed getting some real motion in this one.  The clay I use starts like a sticky putty (it comes in two parts) and over the course of a few hours it slowly hardens until after about six hours it's rock solid like metal.  I use my fingers, paintbrushes, and various tipped metal sculpting tools to work in the detail.  The end product can be carved and sanded to add detail and smooth out mistakes. 
> 
> Added the primer base, will paint tomorrow.  I've decided I'm going to due the tear drop on the face (and *maybe* the spots) in bright gold over the faux bronze. Give it an art deco look


The results are truly staggering !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!

Okay, cheetah all done!  This faux bronze is about a twelve step process to get all the colors in.  If you just use metal paint it ends up one flat color.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-03-2017),_GpBp_ (10-18-2017),_ladywhipple02_ (02-03-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (02-03-2017)

----------

